# Wildlife Trafficking Video



## Packages (Jun 23, 2008)

*Published:* 23/6/08
*Source:* http://www.news.com.au

Just found this vid on the net, can't watch it from my work computer so you guys can check it out and let me know if it's worth watching when i get home. 

http://www.video.news.com.au/index-...o&ClipId=1094_336115&bitrate=300&Format=flash


----------



## euphorion (Jun 23, 2008)

argh, makes me so angry!! yes, worth watching, but nothing that we didn't already know


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 23, 2008)

couldn't help laughing at the "budgie smugglers"


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah worth watching but nothing really new.


----------



## Oenpelli-Girl (Jun 24, 2008)

horriable those poor everything, i don't know if anybody watched "Border Security" last night but i had those Shingle Back in the sock on the programe, ntm who knows how long they have been in there, if someone put a reptile in something like that who knows what been through before that!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL Budgie smugglers :lol: thats hilarious Budgerigar eggs in 'undies'
hahahahaha


Nat


----------



## gillsy (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't agree with that, but look at that green tree python. that's the same way we ship them 'legally'

Except it's in a wooden box.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jun 24, 2008)

lol at he lot of them i lked the snakes in a car lol


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 24, 2008)

THATS SICK........................no not the cool sick............................................Look wat ppl do to get these reptiles.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 24, 2008)

Not even half of them looked like aussie animals. I think we have a bigger problem of smuggled animals coming in.


----------

